# HAM YAM MOUNTAIN



## RAYT721 (Jun 21, 2004)

*MEAL SWITCH*

I made the Ham-Yam Mountain dish tonight instead of tomorrow ... and I want to RAVE about it, if I may. This new Weight Watchers diet isn't all that bad.  

HAM YAM MOUNTAIN
(Serves 1)

1 slice boned cooked ham (3 oz)
1 canned pineapple slice (no sugar)
3 oz. peeled cooked yam or sweet potato, mashed
1/2 tsp. firmly packed brown sugar
1/8 tsp. ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon margarine

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray shallow individual baking dish with nonstick cooking spray; set ham slice in dish and top with pineapple slice. Spread mashed yam over pineapple, sprinkle with brown sugar and cinnamon, and dot with margarine. Bake until heated through, about 15 minutes.


----------

